# [INSTALL] XORG-SERVER: problème avec ATI 9200SE (RESOLU)

## vonstorm

Bonjour,

Il y a deux jours, j'ai commencé l'installation de Gentoo en suivant le manuel page après page.

A la fin de celle-ci, j'ai effectué un emerge --sync , un emerge --update --deep --newuse world et un emerge --depclean (tout ça comme conseillé dans le manuel d'install --> durée totale des ces emerge: plus de 3 heures).

Après cela, j'ai fait un emerge -kde (17 heures).

Aujourd'hui, après cette install de kde, j'ai rebooté et tenté un startx, réponse (en root comme en user):

xauth: creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.7405

xinit: No such file or directory (errno2): no server "X" in PATH

Use the -- option, or make sure that /usr/bin is in your path and that "X" is a program or a link to the right type of server for your display.

Possible server name include: Xorg           X.Org displays

giving up.

xinit: Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server

xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error

Je me pose donc les questions suivantes:

1) ai-je omis d'installer quelque chose (comme Xorg par exemple) ?

2) où puis-je trouver le PATH et quelle ligne dois-je ajouter ?

J'ai fais une recherche sur Google, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de précis.

Quelqu'un(e) peut-il/elle me mettre sur la voie ??

Merci d'avance.Last edited by vonstorm on Thu Aug 02, 2007 3:46 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Lorsque tu installes des machines à gaz comme KDE ou Xorg (qui s'est installé en dépendance de KDE), il est bon d'aller faire un tour du côté de la documentation officielle francophone. Ainsi tu seras probablement intéressé par le Guide de configuration de X et le Guide de configuration de KDE.  :Wink: 

Enfin lorsque tu as des problèmes d'installation, il est toujours important de poster la sortie de cette commande (pour que l'on puisse t'aider) :

```
# emerge --info
```

----------

## salamandrix

Je me suis fait surprendre tout comme toi : lorsque j'ai installé dernièrement kde, je pensais que xorg-server serait mis en place en tant que dépendance de KDE. Finalement il n'en était rien, donc :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge xorg-server

 

(à moins que tu l'ais installé avant kde)

----------

## vonstorm

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Lorsque tu installes des machines à gaz comme KDE ou Xorg (qui s'est installé en dépendance de KDE), il est bon d'aller faire un tour du côté de la documentation officielle francophone. Ainsi tu seras probablement intéressé par le Guide de configuration de X et le Guide de configuration de KDE. 
> 
> Enfin lorsque tu as des problèmes d'installation, il est toujours important de poster la sortie de cette commande (pour que l'on puisse t'aider) :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Merci de ta réponse!

Pour le emerge --info, je m'en souviendrai à l'avenir dès que je serai en mesure d'afficher des pages web avec la Gentoo...

Je vais donc éplucher la doc que tu m'as gentiment laissée en lien.

A bientôt!

----------

## vonstorm

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Je me suis fait surprendre tout comme toi : lorsque j'ai installé dernièrement kde, je pensais que xorg-server serait mis en place en tant que dépendance de KDE. Finalement il n'en était rien, donc :
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge xorg-server 
> 
> (à moins que tu l'ais installé avant kde)

 

Arrrrgh! J'ai lancé un emerge xorg-server avant de voir que je devais modifier  mon /etc/make.conf

C'est grave docteur ?

Puis-je modifier /etc/make.conf après ?

Et puis faire un env-update, source /etc/profile, etc. ?

Trop vite sur ce coup là !

----------

## kopp

Tu peux le changer après, mais il faudra relancer la compilation pour que l'effet soit pris en compte. Donc je te conseille d'arrêter l'emerge (ctl-c), de faire les modifs, et de reprendre.

C'est possible qu'il ait mis des trucs en gros entre temps. Donc après, fait un emerge --ask --depclean

(sinon je suppose que ton "emerge -kde", le '-' est une erreur dans ton message, pas dans ce que tu as tapé, sinon c'est sur que ça ne marchera pas  :Wink: )

----------

## Temet

Pis faire "emerge kde", c'est sale... personne ne lit la doc avant d'installer un truc aussi important que Xorg ou KDE?

(perso je l'avais fait, j'étais bien moins confiant que d'autres...)

----------

## kopp

hum, la doc... fait longtemps que je l'ai pas lue pour moi... je devrais ... perso je fais direct un emerge xorg-x11 suivi d'un emerge gnome

Mais bon la doc je la connais à cause des traductions donc ça aide  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Bah à chaque réinstalle (ok, c'est pas tous les jours) perso elle reste en tache de fond  :Wink: 

----------

## vonstorm

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tu peux le changer après, mais il faudra relancer la compilation pour que l'effet soit pris en compte. Donc je te conseille d'arrêter l'emerge (ctl-c), de faire les modifs, et de reprendre.
> 
> C'est possible qu'il ait mis des trucs en gros entre temps. Donc après, fait un emerge --ask --depclean
> 
> (sinon je suppose que ton "emerge -kde", le '-' est une erreur dans ton message, pas dans ce que tu as tapé, sinon c'est sur que ça ne marchera pas )

 

En attendant une réponse, xorg-server était déja installé.

Je viens donc de modifier /etc/make.conf en y mettant les variables VIDEO_CARDS et INPUT_DEVICES (comme repris dans la doc).

J'ai ensuite refait un emerge xorg-server, et là, au lieu d'avoir 58 paquets, je n'en ai plus que 4 à charger et compiler   :Shocked: 

Comment cela se fait-il ?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> Je viens donc de modifier /etc/make.conf en y mettant les variables VIDEO_CARDS et INPUT_DEVICES (comme repris dans la doc).
> 
> J'ai ensuite refait un emerge xorg-server, et là, au lieu d'avoir 58 paquets, je n'en ai plus que 4 à charger et compiler  
> 
> Comment cela se fait-il ?

 

Xorg a de nombreuses dépendances (depuis qu'il est modulaire) et seulement une minorité est affectée par les variables VIDEO_CARDS ou INPUT_DEVICES. Seulement ceux là sont donc recompilés.

----------

## vonstorm

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *vonstorm wrote:*   Je viens donc de modifier /etc/make.conf en y mettant les variables VIDEO_CARDS et INPUT_DEVICES (comme repris dans la doc).
> 
> J'ai ensuite refait un emerge xorg-server, et là, au lieu d'avoir 58 paquets, je n'en ai plus que 4 à charger et compiler  
> 
> Comment cela se fait-il ? 
> ...

 

OK, je comprends maintenant...

Merci pour les explications !

Je fais un env-update , un source /etc/profile et un emerge -ask -depclean et je reboot...

J'espère que ça va fonctionner   :Smile: 

Merci encore !

----------

## Magic Banana

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> Je fais un env-update , un source /etc/profile et un emerge -ask -depclean et je reboot...

 

Il n'y a pas de raison que emerge --depclean ne t'enlève quoi que ce soit (tu n'as rien supprimé donc pas de dépendances orphelines). Le reboot est également inutile en dehors d'un changement de noyau. Des relents de Windows ?  :Laughing:  Ici redémarrer le serveur X (via Ctrl+Alt+Backspace) suffit.  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Si, un depclean est nécessaire car si tu ne configures pas VIDEO_CARDS et INPUT_DEVICES, xorg-server va installer tout les pilotes en dépendances !

donc si toutes l'installation a été faite, il aura installer tous les pilotes... qui sont probablement inutile.

----------

## salamandrix

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pis faire "emerge kde", c'est sale... personne ne lit la doc avant d'installer un truc aussi important que Xorg ou KDE?
> 
> (perso je l'avais fait, j'étais bien moins confiant que d'autres...)

 

bah aller voir la doc sur ce coup juste pour lire 'emerge kdebase-startkde' ... la mémoire était suffisante   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vonstorm

Bon,

Après un emerge xorg-server, il m'affiche une erreur avec le dernier paquet (compilation driver-ati-8.35.5) et il me dit d'aller voir dans:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5/temp/build.log

Comment puis-je faire pour enregistrer ce log sur disquette à partir de nano ? (comme ça, je pourrai le déposer ici)

J'ai essayé de l'enregistrer en mettant comme nom de fichier /dev/fd0/build.log mais ça ne fonctionne pas...

J'ai aussi essayé un cp /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5/temp/build.log /dev/fd0

(!! je suis en root)

Merci

EDIT:

/etc/make.conf contient bien VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Je viens d'essayer un emerge ati-drivers et j'obtiens exactement la même chose qu'au dernier paquet de xorg-server

Alors j'ai essayé VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon" (comme dans le Howto ATI en anglais) et un emerge x11-drm, mais ça ne fonctionne pas la non plus et j'obtiens un message semblable...

PS: j'ai une ATI 9200SE

----------

## Gaug

Bonjour tu as bien configuré ton noyaux comme dans le howto ati

howto ati en français

car sinon sa risque de pas bien compiléLast edited by Gaug on Tue Jul 31, 2007 12:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

tu ne peux ecrire sur /dev/chose , il faut creer un systeme de fichier et le monter pour pouvoir ecrire.

Pour le driver ati c'est mouvementé en ce moment, il faut aller a la peche a l'ebuild sur le bugzilla gentoo

Essayes de demasquer les ebuilds, si ca ne suffit pas, il te faudra configurer un overlay.

+

EDIT: en verifiant chez ati , il semble que le support de la 9200 s'arrete a la version 8.28.8 des drivers.Last edited by ryo-san on Tue Jul 31, 2007 12:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vonstorm

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> Bonjour tu as bien configuré ton noyaux comme dans le howto ati
> 
> howto ati en français
> 
> car sinon sa risque de pas bien compilé
> ...

 

Merci pour ce howto en français!

J'essaye ça de suite...

----------

## vonstorm

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> tu ne peux ecrire sur /dev/chose , il faut creer un systeme de fichier et le monter pour pouvoir ecrire.
> 
> Pour le driver ati c'est mouvementé en ce moment, il faut aller a la peche a l'ebuild sur le bugzilla gentoo
> ...

 

Houlà, c'est trop difficile pour mon niveau actuel ça de configurer un overlay ! Je suis débutant et ce mot prend tout son sens avec Gentoo   :Embarassed: 

J'ai trouvé ceci concernant la 9200: http://www.gentoolinux.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml , c'est pour cela que j'ai modifié mon make.conf en ajoutant radeon puis en le retirant après avoir vu que ça ne fonctionnait tjrs pas.

Là, j'ai suivi le howto ATI, et le noyau est en train d'être compilé... Il ne faudra pas que j'oublie de le copier au bon endroit et de le déclarer dans grub.conf...

J'avoue que ça fait beaucoup de choses à "digérer" en une seule fois, ça fait 3 jours que je suis sur l'install de Gentoo et je n'ai même pas encore pu voir de GUI, il faut vraiment la mériter !!

Merci de vos bons conseils !

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

je reconnais que ce n'est pas simple, mais plus c'est long ...

si tu veux un affichage rapide , il suffit d'employer le driver vesa de xorg.

tu pourras ainsi prendre ton temps pour configurer convenablement.

bon courage ,

+

----------

## loopx

configure ton make.conf like this:

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="ati radeon fglrx"

(y a ptet des use qui serve a rien, dans video cards ^^ mais pas grave)

et biensur, le USE opengl et acpi pour bien faire

ensuite, un ptit :

USE="~x86~" emerge ati-drivers   (ou ~amd64. Ca va t'émerger la dernière version disponible dans le portage)

et peut etre bien un emerge -uDNav world (si tes uses étaient pas bien configuré au début)

Ensuite, pour te faire un ptit xorg.conf, 2 possibilités:

- voler un tout fait grace à google (et le remodifier un rien)

- (recommandé) le générer soit meme

pour le générer:

xorgconfig     => tu as un xorg.conf (mais pas encore bon)

/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf         => ca va remodifier xorg.conf, pour prendre en charge correctement ta carte

et après, plus qu'a lancé le X   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ensuite, un ptit :
> 
> USE="~x86~" emerge ati-drivers   (ou ~amd64. Ca va t'émerger la dernière version disponible dans le portage)
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

C'est quoi ce USE=... ca va pas la tete ?   :Laughing:  ca ne se fait plus depuis longtemps  :Surprised: 

Si on veut demasquer un ebuild precis il faut passer par /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## El_Goretto

Et puis le VIDEO_CARDS="ati radeon fglrx" , je vois pas pourquoi ati. Les derniers sont les seuls utiles pour sa génération de carte (radeon étant plus que vivement conseillé pour une 9200).

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> EDIT: en verifiant chez ati , il semble que le support de la 9200 s'arrete a la version 8.28.8 des drivers.

 

+1

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> Là, j'ai suivi le howto ATI, et le noyau est en train d'être compilé... Il ne faudra pas que j'oublie de le copier au bon endroit et de le déclarer dans grub.conf...

 

Un petit detail ou pas mal de monde s'est deja fait avoir : si tu as fait une partition separee pour ton /boot, n'oublies pas de la monter avant   :Laughing: 

Sinon, vu que ta carte n'est plus supportee par le driver officiel ATI depuis pas mal de temps et que les "vieilles versions" du pilote proprietaire ne sont pas compatible avec les versions recentes de X.org et du noyau, je te conseillerais d'abandonner le pilote proprietaire "fglrx" pour ne conserver que le pilote libre "radeon".

Bon courage pour cette installation (et plutot satisfait de voir que tu persistes malgre des debuts difficiles ...)

----------

## vonstorm

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *vonstorm wrote:*   Là, j'ai suivi le howto ATI, et le noyau est en train d'être compilé... Il ne faudra pas que j'oublie de le copier au bon endroit et de le déclarer dans grub.conf... 
> 
> Un petit detail ou pas mal de monde s'est deja fait avoir : si tu as fait une partition separee pour ton /boot, n'oublies pas de la monter avant  
> 
> Sinon, vu que ta carte n'est plus supportee par le driver officiel ATI depuis pas mal de temps et que les "vieilles versions" du pilote proprietaire ne sont pas compatible avec les versions recentes de X.org et du noyau, je te conseillerais d'abandonner le pilote proprietaire "fglrx" pour ne conserver que le pilote libre "radeon".
> ...

 

Bonjour,

Voici où j'en suis aujourd'hui (couché à 5h du mat!):

Changement au niveau du kernel suivant le Howto ATI

Compilation de ce kernel (devenu kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r4 au lieu du kernel-genkernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r4 d'origine)

Modification de grub.conf avec le "nouveau" kernel

Changement du make.conf: VIDEO_CARDS="vesa" (d'après les conseils de Ryo-San et au vu des drivers difficilement trouvables pour mon ATI 9200SE)

emerge xorg-server

env-update && source /etc/profile

sync --update

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

emerge --depclean

emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

env-update && source /etc/profile

Essai de Xorg -configure: échec

xorgconfig: réponses aux multiples questions et copie vers /etc/X11/xorg.conf

startx: erreur

(EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (mdoule does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available

Fatal server error: no screens found

Là, je me sens un peu perdu... et un coup de main serait le bienvenu.

Merci.

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> Changement du make.conf: VIDEO_CARDS="vesa"
> 
> [...]
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (mdoule does not exist, 0)
> ...

 

Tu as du repondre "radeon" a xorgconfig, malheureusement, au vu de ton make.conf, il n'est pas compile.

2 alternatives s'offrent a toi :

- tu reponds vesa (ou quelques choses du genre a xorgconfig, solution la plus simple)

- tu rajoute "radeon" a VIDEO_CARDS suivi d'un :

```
emerge -Duav --newuse xorg-server
```

 (D pour deep, u pour update, a pour ask et v pour verbose)

mais cette 2eme solution est plus longue (recompilation de xorg-server inside  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Bon courage a toi !

PS: - peut etre qu'un :

```
emerge -1 xf86-video-radeon
```

 pourrait suffire (en mettant quand meme a jour le make.conf pour ne pas le virer au premier emerge --newuse), mais la, faudrait l'avis d'expert (en tout cas de gens qui ont vu un PC sous gentoo depuis moins de 2 mois ... vivement le week end)

- Desole pour les accents ...

----------

## vonstorm

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *vonstorm wrote:*   Changement du make.conf: VIDEO_CARDS="vesa"
> 
> [...]
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (mdoule does not exist, 0)
> ...

 

Merci de ta réponse,

Dans un premier temps, j'ai mis VIDEO_CARDS="vesa" dans mon make.conf

J'ai quand même refait un emerge -Duav --newuse xorg-server pour être sur qu'il tienne bien compte du "vesa" et qu'il re-compile éventuellement certains paquets.

J'ai ensuite relancé un xorgconfig en faisant "yes" quand il me propose d'afficher les cartes et j'ai choisi "(0) Vesa (generic)".

Mais le problème est le même...   :Sad: 

(EE) VESA (0): Unknown type (0xffffffff) = 0xff

(EE) Screen(s) found but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error: no screen found

Là, je dois dire que je commence à me décourager... Surtout, que j'ai suivi le manuel d'install de Gentoo à la lettre pour ne pas avoir de mauvaise surprise...

Le plus frustrant, c'est que je ne peux même pas poster le contenu de certains fichiers.

Une bonne âme peut-être ? (ou alors dieu pour un miracle?)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

----------

## Poch

Bon, je suis un bon vieux noob donc je vais peut-être dire des bétises...

L'erreur n'est plus la même (si je ne me trompe pas), donc tu avances (on cherches du positif là on peut   :Wink:  )

L'erreur est 

```
(EE) Screen(s) found but none have a usable configuration.

```

donc ton fichier de configuration /etc/X11/xorg.conf contient probablement une erreur. Poste le un coup stp (si possible), c'est peut-être une connerie...

Edit : au fait, si tu veux pas recopier ton xorg.conf, tu peux utiliser la commande

```

nopaste <ton fichier>  

```

et nous donner le lien qu'il affiche...

Ca envoie direct le fichier sur le net on pourra le consulter facilement... emerge nopaste pour l'installer

----------

## vonstorm

 *Poch wrote:*   

> Bon, je suis un bon vieux noob donc je vais peut-être dire des bétises...
> 
> L'erreur n'est plus la même (si je ne me trompe pas), donc tu avances (on cherches du positif là on peut   )
> 
> L'erreur est 
> ...

 

Yes!

C'est cool, je vais pouvoir enfin envoyer le contenu de mes fichiers...   :Very Happy: 

Tant que nous y sommes, que dois-je envoyer pour être complet ? make.conf, xorg.conf, grub.conf ? d'autres peut-être ?

----------

## Poch

Donne toujours ton make.conf et xorg.conf, on verra déja avec ça...

----------

## vonstorm

 *Poch wrote:*   

> Donne toujours ton make.conf et xorg.conf, on verra déja avec ça...

 

Voici:

make.conf: http://rafb.net/p/7LH99S93.html

xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/EvimTB28.html

J'espère que ce n'est pas truffé d'erreurs...

----------

## Poch

J'ai juste survolé ton xorg.conf, mais un truc que je trouve bizarre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier	"Standard VGA"
> ...

 

Les [...] sont juste des commentaires...

Donc t'as deux sections device, qui spécifient deux drivers différents. 

Je suis pas du tout certain que l'erreur vienne de là, mais je trouve ça bizarre...

Essaye en commentant complétement une des sections (je dirais la première, pour garder celle avec vesa) pour voir si ca ne va pas mieux...

----------

## vonstorm

 *Poch wrote:*   

> J'ai juste survolé ton xorg.conf, mais un truc que je trouve bizarre
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Section "Device"
> ...

 

A vrai dire, ça me semblait bizarre à moi aussi, mais j'ai pas osé y toucher vu que c'était généré par xorgconfig...

J'essaie tout de suite...

EDIT: 

Même résultat...

----------

## kwenspc

La section device avec le driver vga est tout à fait normale. Je l'ai toujours eu et je ne l'ai jamais enlevé.

----------

## Poch

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> La section device avec le driver vga est tout à fait normale. Je l'ai toujours eu et je ne l'ai jamais enlevé.

 

Ah bon moi j'ai pas la section device avec vga... C'est pour ça que ça me paraissait bizarre.

J'ai bien fait de prévenir que je dirais peut-être des conneries   :Laughing:   ça s'est vérifié...

Enfin, l'erreur

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) Screen(s) found but none have a usable configuration. 

  c'est quand même bien du à un fichier de conf foireux non? Ou j'ai aussi tort la dessus?

----------

## YetiBarBar

Essaie de mettre ca :

```
Section "Monitor" 

Identifier "SamsungSyncmaster755DF" 

VendorName "Samsung" 

ModelName  "SyncMaster 755 df" 

HorizSync 30-85 

VertRefresh 50-160 

Option "dpms" 

EndSection
```

a la place de ca:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "SamsungSyncmaster755DF"

    HorizSync   85

    VertRefresh 160

EndSection
```

----------

## kwenspc

 *Poch wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   La section device avec le driver vga est tout à fait normale. Je l'ai toujours eu et je ne l'ai jamais enlevé. 
> 
> Ah bon moi j'ai pas la section device avec vga... C'est pour ça que ça me paraissait bizarre.
> 
> J'ai bien fait de prévenir que je dirais peut-être des conneries    ça s'est vérifié...
> ...

 

C'est pas une complète connerie, Xorg peut se passer de ce module vga  :Wink: 

C'est la config de base qui veut que ce module soit là, après vu qu'on l'utilise pas (becoze drivers videos plus complets) on peut le virer.

----------

## vonstorm

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Essaie de mettre ca :
> 
> ```
> Section "Monitor" 
> 
> ...

 

Je viens d'essayé: ça ne fonctionne pas... Jusqu'à présent, j'ai pas de bol avec Gentoo !

Soyons juste et disons plutôt: pas de bol avec Xorg !

Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est aussi le: 

(EE) VESA (0): Unknown type (0xffffffff) = 0xff

J'ai beau essayé, je n'y arrive pas.

Merci de votre bienveillance !

----------

## YetiBarBar

Tu pourrais faire un nopaste de /var/log/Xorg.0.log stp?

----------

## vonstorm

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Tu pourrais faire un nopaste de /var/log/Xorg.0.log stp?

 

Voici: http://rafb.net/p/yCLbKy93.html

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

le driver VESA se transforme en cauchemard dis donc, ce n'est pas la peine d'insister.

Avant, lors de probleme avec les drivers , tu mettais VESA et ca roulais tout seul.

J'ai  voulu verifier mais ma carte ( X800 GTO en pci express ) freeze le pc avec vesa donc ....

Vaudrais mieux te concentrer sur le fonctionnement de radeon, car ma solution etait temporaire et normalement rapide ^^

Autre chose, maintenant X est censé pouvoir se lancer sans config ( autodetection ) seulement je ne sais pas a partir de quelle version cela commence,

tu peux peut etre essayer de renommer xorg.conf et de tenter le startx.

++

----------

## vonstorm

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> le driver VESA se transforme en cauchemard dis donc, ce n'est pas la peine d'insister.
> 
> Avant, lors de probleme avec les drivers , tu mettais VESA et ca roulais tout seul.
> ...

 

En effet, ça ressemble plus à un cauchemard qu'à une install ! Mais bon, gardons le morale   :Very Happy: 

Tout va bien, j'ai quand même une Debian qui tourne impec sur un autre DD...

Je vais essayé le startx sans xorg.conf, on verra bien...

Merci

EDIT:

Voilà ce que ça donne avec un xorg.conf renommé en xorg.conf.pasla:

http://rafb.net/p/EO3mA774.html

----------

## Desintegr

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> Tout va bien, j'ai quand même une Debian qui tourne impec sur un autre DD...

 

Et pourquoi tu ne récupères pas le xorg.conf qui fonctionne bien de la Debian ?

----------

## vonstorm

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *vonstorm wrote:*   Tout va bien, j'ai quand même une Debian qui tourne impec sur un autre DD... 
> 
> Et pourquoi tu ne récupères pas le xorg.conf qui fonctionne bien de la Debian ?

 

Parce que le driver sous Debian est celui d'ATI et que j'arrive pas à l'installer sous Gentoo. Avec emerge, il me prend le 8.35.5 et me m'indique une erreur à la compilation.

D'après ryo-san, la 9200SE n'est plus supportée avec ce driver 8.35.5 et pour la chasse aux ebuilds, je veux bien mais j'aurais besoin d'un petit coup de pouce...

Merci

----------

## YetiBarBar

Comme ca a été souligné, le driver VESA n'apporte rien,

il va surement falloir repasser a radeon en le rajouter a VIDEO_CARDS puis

```
emerge -Duav --newuse world
```

Bon courage

----------

## boozo

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'après ryo-san, la 9200SE n'est plus supportée avec ce driver 8.35.5 et pour la chasse aux ebuilds, je veux bien mais j'aurais besoin d'un petit coup de pouce...
> 
> Merci

 

C'est juste, le correspondant SAVage ATI l'a souligné également, les drivers libres ATI restent les seuls adaptés à cette carte donc reste sur cette version de drivers pour le make.conf (radeon) après malheureusement, c'est par "tatonnage" pour le xorg.conf - c'est toujours une plaie la config de X   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS: Vais voir quant même si j'arrive a remettre la main sur un xorg.conf de 9200 qqch que je dois avoir conservé qqpart...

Edit: yé ! bon c'était pas pour un CRT (dc adapter pour ton 85Hz) mais je ne vois pas de grande différence avec le tient   :Sad: 

Après la recompil de X pour prendre en compte le driver radeon fait ton startx et revois de nouveau un :

```
grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Allez ! Courage !  :Wink: 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RGBPath     "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

#       Load  "radeon"

#        Load  "drm"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

         Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "NEC"

        ModelName    "MultiSync 75F"

        HorizSync    31.0 - 70.0

        VertRefresh  55.0 - 120.0

       #DisplaySize      330   240     # mm

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "radeon 9200"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option     "NoAccel" "False"            

        Option     "AGPMode" "4"                

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite" "Fasle"              # ! if not freeze risk !

        Option     "EnablePageFlip" "True"     

        Option     "RenderAccel" "True"        

        Option     "DynamicClocks" "True"       

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes     "1024x768"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## vonstorm

Bonsoir,

Je n'irai pas par 4 chemins: ça marche !!!

Alors pour résumé, si ça peut servir à d'autres, voici "l'état du système":

1. Dans le grub.conf  figure le kernel généré par genkernel: kernel-genkernel-2.6.21-x86-gentoo-r4 et non pas celui que j'avais compilé "à la main" suivant les paramètres conseillés dans le howto ATI (et dont le nom est kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r4)

2. Dans le make.conf: VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

3. J'ai fait un emerge -Duav --newuse world

4. Comme j'avais renommé le xorg.conf en xorg.conf.pasla, il a apparemment généré un nouveau xorg.conf quand j'ai lancé startx  (d'après les conseils de Ryo-san). Sans même avoir eu besoin de retaper tout le xorg.conf que Boozo avait retrouvé et mis ligne pour moi (merci quand même !!!)

Merci à tous de vous être penché sur mon cas !

Cependant, j'ai encore quelques petites questions:

1. Tout est en anglais dans KDE alors que lors de l'install, j'avais mentionné français dans les locales. Dans KDE, il ne me laisse pas ajouter une autre langue. Comment je fais ?

2. J'aimerais conserver le système "qui fonctionne bien", quels fichiers dois-je copier en lieu sur (make.conf, xorg.conf, ... ) ??

Voilà, j'en ai sué, vous en avez sué et je vous réitère mes remerciements !!!   :Very Happy: 

PS: je pourrais peut-être laisser ici une copie de mon make.conf et de xorg.conf...

----------

## Desintegr

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> 1. Tout est en anglais dans KDE alors que lors de l'install, j'avais mentionné français dans les locales. Dans KDE, il ne me laisse pas ajouter une autre langue. Comment je fais ?

 

Faut installer kde-i18n avec le flag LINGUAS qui va bien, puis sélectionner la bonne langue dans les options de Régionalisation de KDE.

----------

## vonstorm

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *vonstorm wrote:*   1. Tout est en anglais dans KDE alors que lors de l'install, j'avais mentionné français dans les locales. Dans KDE, il ne me laisse pas ajouter une autre langue. Comment je fais ? 
> 
> Faut installer kde-i18n avec le flag LINGUAS qui va bien, puis sélectionner la bonne langue dans les options de Régionalisation de KDE.

 

Je viens de faire: USE="LINGUAS" emerge kde-i18n et la langue n'apparaît pas dans les options de régionalisation   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ryo-san

 :Razz: 

Ouais , en fait ce qu'il voulais dire c'est que tu peux ajouter 

```
LINGUAS="fr FR_fr"
```

dans ton make.conf, tous les programmes emergés supportant "l'internationalisation" utiliseront le fr.

Pour les sauvegardes de fichiers important, cela depends de toi uniquement, la liste va surement s'allonger au fur et a mesure de ta comprenhension du systeme.

Dans un premier temps tu peux te contenter du make.conf et du xorg.conf, ce sont les deux plus grosse galere lorsqu'on debute, tu y ajouteras surement

tous les packages.* (keywords, unmask etc) situés dans le dossier /etc/portage.

@+

----------

## Poch

Hé ben félicitations, ça marche   :Very Happy: 

Il ne reste plus que le [résolu] à mettre dans le titre... Et bon amusement avec ta gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

(felicitation++)   :Smile: 

Tu t'en est déjà rendu compte mais tu peux désormais t'ôter de l'idée toute vie sociale pendant 18 mois -   :Laughing: 

[mode_sacha_guitry]oui c'est comme lorsqu'on s'attache à une nouvelle femme : les effets de la drogue perdurent un certain temps[/mode_sacha_guitry] ^^

btw/ Quant tu seras reposé : épluche ta conf kernel ; tu dois arriver à faire un kernel fonctionnel "à l'ancienne" avec le strict minimum tout aussi utilisable que celui fait avec genkernel... ce sera plus propre aussi

Tu as dû rater une option qqpart ou mis en module un truc qui devait être en dur sans doutes ; ati et consoeurs sont souvent sensible à cet aspect (du moins ça l'a toujours été pour moi à chaque fois qu'on conseillait la mise en module , c'est en dur seulement que cela fonctionnait, ca ratait jamais... )

----------

